# Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird Wide One Hundred



## Fette_Wurst (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,
auf meinem Boot ist ein Echolot oder Fishfinder "Humminbird Wide Onehundred.
Nun suche ich dafür eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, weiss jemand wo ich die herbekommen kann?

mfg


----------



## Whissler (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Humminbird Wide One Hundred*

Suche auch die deutsche Anleitung.

Freue mich über Nachricht.


----------

